# Lampshade



## 2dogs (Feb 25, 2012)

If the video of turning a lampshade has not been posted could someone go to wimp.com and grab it and embed it please. If it has been posted then I'm sorry for being a bother.


----------



## robfromaz1977 (Feb 25, 2012)

I tried to embed this for you but it would not work for some reason. So here is a link.

Making of a Shade - YouTube


----------



## betterbuilt (Feb 25, 2012)

[video=youtube;LgsDWb0orSQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LgsDWb0orSQ[/video]
here ya go.


----------

